# what fish?



## Loxem (Nov 17, 2011)

What fish it this?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no picture


----------



## Loxem (Nov 17, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> no picture




Link to pic


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like a Fresh Water Fish to me.


----------

